# Footage



## L1996 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi all,

My store director said something extremely inappropriate to me. I want to make a hotline call but know nothing will be done without proof because it has happened before to another girl. She reported it and they basically chalked it down to he said she said and gave him a warning. Do the cameras in the SD office record voice? I would like to ask our AP for the footage if it does and then go forward from there. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 22, 2019)

L1996 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My store director said something extremely inappropriate to me. I want to make a hotline call but know nothing will be done without proof because it has happened before to another girl. She reported it and they basically chalked it down to he said she said and gave him a warning. Do the cameras in the SD office record voice? I would like to ask our AP for the footage if it does and then go forward from there.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What state you live in?


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 22, 2019)

You already know this happened before, probably more than once before. Your report alone may be enough to get him fired.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 22, 2019)

Your report added to the previous one (the one you know about, there may be more), will have more weight.  While it's a sad thing that one report isn't enough to be believed, it's too often true.  The previous report adds weight to yours; your report would help them see that they have a serious problem on their hands.
Don't know if AP's tapes have audio, but I suspect not.  (I was part of a jury trial years ago where Target's video was key evidence, and there was no audio.  But that was years ago, could have changed since then.)  However, the video is pretty good and might show body language, which can speak volumes with no audio needed.  Not sure what AP is allowed to show individual TMs though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 22, 2019)

Impeach the Mother F***er, there has to be tapes.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 22, 2019)

No cameras have audio.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 22, 2019)

L1996 said:


> cameras in the SD office


The offices have cameras? Never seen that. 😱


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 22, 2019)

The Integrity Hotline works. 

In this #MeToo era, Target will not risk bad PR protecting not even its top performing SDs/DSDs/etc.

You call and get that fucker fired. You and your fellow TMs should not need to endure, or even think they need to endure, this kind of shit from anyone. It's sad someone in a position of leadership would act this way (not that anyone else is allowed to, but they even less).


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 22, 2019)

A few things about making this kind of call.
Keep one thing in mind.
The Hotline is not to protect you, it is to protect Spot.
They want to keep from being sued or having bad publicity and the Hotline is a way to find out about things so they can stop it before those things happen.
Always keep that in mind.

First write everything down, who, what, where, when, how.
You want everybody involved names, you want where the events happened, you want the order of events, you want the names of who it was reported to and the responses.
You must report only the facts, no emotional responses, just tell them what happened and in what order.

Of course, you want to make it clear how it made you feel.
Lean heavily on terms like unsafe workplace, etc.
You have to make it clear that this person has made a pattern of inappropriate behavior.
However, it is important not to seem like you have some kind of ax to grind.

You simply want to protect Spot from damaging press or lawsuits.
After all you like working there and you want it to be the best possible place to work,

RIGHT?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2019)

Did you report the event to your hr, first? Document all events. Heresay don't count.


----------



## L1996 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. I’m in California. I did report it to my friend that works in HR but told her I didn’t want it officially reported yet. The first event that happened was actually to one of our HR team members and they did nothing to help her but give her the option to transfer stores. Our HR ETL has basically said they need proof he’s doing something wrong. The first time it happened they said they couldn’t do anything because it was a he said she said situation. He has retaliated against a few people who have called the hotline on him so I really have no faith in that  and just wish I had some kind of proof. I’m kind of scared of the backlash I’ll receive because I really do love working for Target. He has asked how many guys I have been with and how long my boyfriend (current tm also) and I have been together and why I am with him. He constantly makes comments that I’m too pretty for him. Just ever since that question about how many partners I’ve had everything he asks me is extremely uncomfortable. I feel so uneasy around him like if it will lead to more inappropriate things if I keep talking to him so I’ve been trying to avoid him all week.


----------



## Fix It (Nov 24, 2019)

It’s worth a call IMO. Everyone has a paranoia about being retaliated against but I’ve never seen it happen (and I know some TMs who routinely make calls and they’re still here). Just keep dates and times of every conversation regarding this incident. And if you make a call you need to explain that the HR and SD were dismissive of the incident. 

Because the harasser was already talked to, don’t expect to get him fired, but the HRBP will lite a fire under the SD’s ass about the way the situation was handled and there will be documentation at the BP level if this continues.

This forum has a tendency to be negative since TMs don’t see a resolution to their calls, but SD’s and E/TLs aren’t going to tell TMs that they’re getting coached or CCA’d. If they held that info over a TMs head then that a one way street to the unemployment line for them. The hotline does work when something is really wrong, Target as a company really does want to keep TMs safe, I really wish people on this site stopped discouraging TMs from speaking out.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 24, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder if the best way to handle something like this is to call the person out right when it happens, loudly and to anyone who may be within earshot: "Wait, what? Excuse me? Why did you ask me that question? Hey so and so, *arsehole TL* just asked me how many guys I've "been" with - does that sound like appropriate work conversation to you?" Would love to see the look on their face!

Let me be clear, I'm not advocating that anyone do that, or not do it, just thinking out loud...😶


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 24, 2019)

I actually did something like what @happygoth suggests, although the situation was less inappropriate than what the OP describes.  Inappropriate things had been said, but always with no one else around.  Finally, it happened that my TL's ETL was also right there when he addressed me in an overly familiar way and I took the opportunity to speak up with a witness there to hear what he had said and my response.  I didn't act all outraged, just calmly voiced my objection.  It worked, at least part way.  I still didn't like working around my TL and was glad when he was no longer my TL, really glad when he moved to a different store.
Also, I take @commiecorvus's point about Target being more interested in protecting the company than in doing right by its employees.  You can use that to your advantage though.  They do want to avoid lawsuits and harassment issues and hostile workplace allegations.
Almost certainly other people around him have had similar experiences.  Creeps get away with what they do by going just to the edge, and even a bit over it, but leave themselves room to say they didn't mean anything by it or they were just kidding or you're the one who misunderstood what they meant or you just can't take a joke.


----------



## FriedTL (Nov 24, 2019)

@happygoth I said something similar to one of my beauty TMs. A vendor was making her uncomfortable, it was nothing obscene or horribly rude, it was him asking things like when do you get off and when do you work next. Eventually he left saying he would be back shortly, so she called me. I came over, she told me what happened, and I stayed until he came back. He said nothing at all that was weird while I was there, but I told her that as a TM she should does not have to withstand an uncomfortable situation and that she should go somewhere with more TMs around if it happens. I followed it with, as a woman, be direct. Say I don't feel comfortable with this situation, and stop. I made sure she knew that she did not have to withstand it, and I will always come when called. They shouldn't feel alone


----------



## Panna Jotts (Nov 24, 2019)

I called the hotline for something that I had all the proof in the world for, and they still sided with Target. Proof doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2019)

if your friend is in hr & did not report your event. She should report it, without delay. You can talk to another etl too.
Complaining here, doesn't change anything. We are not spot official.


----------



## JAShands (Nov 25, 2019)

Keep in mind some things take time. Nothing was going to happen overnight, Target is very good about getting all their ducks in a row. 

Fun fact- our cameras are not CCTV. I bet your store is already being watched more closely.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd go to my ETL AP.  After that super long sexual harrassment training we all did here in CA you have all the buzzwords and criteria fresh in your mind about what harrassment looks like.  AP answers to a different chain of command unlike ETL HR who will likely be on the side of the SD.  (Mine would anyway, he's shown himself to not act on harrassment issues.)

And I would be going to AP for advice on what to do making sure you emphasize how unsafe you feel, and test the waters on how it's received.  Our AP has a lot of integrity so I trust him, hopefully yours is the same.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 25, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Keep in mind some things take time. Nothing was going to happen overnight, Target is very good about getting all their ducks in a row.
> 
> Fun fact- our cameras are not CCTV. I bet your store is already being watched more closely.


Haha yep. Any district partner or up can remote in. My PMBP said she frequently remotes in to her stores cameras during winter stores on the weekend to make sure vendors are doing their job. I’m sure she’s not the only one haha.


----------



## JAShands (Nov 25, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Haha yep. Any district partner or up can remote in. My PMBP said she frequently remotes in to her stores cameras during winter stores on the weekend to make sure vendors are doing their job. I’m sure she’s not the only one haha.


Lol our district leader catches up on the closing TLs to make sure they aren’t doing too much tasking and they’re delegating and following up.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 25, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Lol our district leader catches up on the closing TLs to make sure they aren’t doing too much tasking and they’re delegating and following up.


That’s terrifying.


----------

